# Naval ROTC to Return to Yale



## Marauder06 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://dailybulletin.yale.edu/article.aspx?id=8607



> U.S. Secretary of the Navy Ray Mabus and University President Richard C. Levin signed an agreement today to establish an ROTC unit at Yale, which will be the Navy's only ROTC unit in Connecticut. The Yale unit's first class of ROTC midshipmen will enter in the fall of 2012. In addition to Yale College students, the Yale unit will enroll students from other public and private universities in the state that participate under cross-town arrangements to take the ROTC program at Yale.
> 
> 
> The renewal of a formal relationship with Yale will serve to bring dozens of new and talented officers who will carry on Yale's tradition of service into the Navy and Marine Corps each year," Mabus said. "The presence of NROTC will enrich and strengthen both the military and the educational experience of all students."


----------



## Robal2pl (Jul 25, 2011)

Why did the ROTC left some of the universities ? Vietnam era protests ?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 25, 2011)

Robal2pl said:


> Why did the ROTC left some of the universities ? Vietnam era protests ?



The military is frowned upon by many institutions of higher learning.  The schools used the military's DADT policies as an excuse to get the programs booted off of campus.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2011)

Why is this good?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 25, 2011)

Why is it good that Naval ROTC is coming back to Yale?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Why is it good that Naval ROTC is coming back to Yale?


Yes, why do we as a nation benefit from this?


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's a reason why it shouldn't have left and how far that school has slipped:

http://www.yale.edu/aviation/history.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Yale_Unit


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Yes, why do we as a nation benefit from this?



Couple of ways.

First, it gives the men and women who want to serve our country more choices in where they can get their pre-commissioning training and their higher education.  Yale is one of the top-rated schools in the country, it's in the national interest to have officers who have that kind of education.  Previously, any ROTC cadets attending Yale would have to take their ROTC courses elsewhere; that's a pain-in-the-ass that would drive cadets to seek their education at another school.

Second, it represents a change in the institutional thinking of the academic world, both students and faculty.  Yale and several of the other Ivies had tossed ROTC off campus, using DADT as an excuse to advance their agendas and to punish the military, which many of them loathed.  Now it's coming back.  Seeing young men and women in uniform on campus puts a human face on the military, which for many Americans is more of an abstract concept than a flesh-and-blood reality.  It also helps people to remember that there's a war on, and people that they know will be fighting in it.  I think that's important.

Finally, Yale produces many alumni who go on to positions of power within the US, including five Presidents and over a dozen Supreme Court justices.  Exposing the men and women who will go on to these positions to classmates affiliated with the military helps ensure that the first time they're dealing with the military culture is not when they're a cabinet-level secretary or the Commander-in-Chief.

Do you not think it's a good thing that ROTC is returning to Yale?


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 26, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Couple of ways.
> 
> First, it gives the men and women who want to serve our country more choices in where they can get their pre-commissioning training and their higher education. Yale is one of the top-rated schools in the country, it's in the national interest to have officers who have that kind of education. Previously, any ROTC cadets attending Yale would have to take their ROTC courses elsewhere; that's a pain-in-the-ass that would drive cadets to seek their education at another school.
> 
> ...



I wasn't sure it's a good thing until I read your response.  I understand the Ivy League produces our nations leaders (to a great extent) but I am not as impressed with Ivy League Degrees as I once was.

Are JFK's still being produced? (rhetorical question) If a ROTC det at Yale improves the Mil-Civilian interaction, then it's a good thing.  I will wait and see, as initial hopes and beliefs rarely pan out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2011)

SOWT said:


> I wasn't sure it's a good thing until I read your response. I understand the Ivy League produces our nations leaders (to a great extent) but I am not as impressed with Ivy League Degrees as I once was.
> 
> Are JFK's still being produced? (rhetorical question) If a ROTC det at Yale improves the Mil-Civilian interaction, then it's a good thing. I will wait and see, as initial hopes and beliefs rarely pan out.



I understand and agree.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 26, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Couple of ways.
> 
> First, it gives the men and women who want to serve our country more choices in where they can get their pre-commissioning training and their higher education. Yale is one of the top-rated schools in the country, it's in the national interest to have officers who have that kind of education. Previously, any ROTC cadets attending Yale would have to take their ROTC courses elsewhere; that's a pain-in-the-ass that would drive cadets to seek their education at another school.
> 
> ...



Great post sir. I was going to say something similar in less refined ways.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 27, 2011)

Penn's NROTC program produces some fine officers. They're like Yale; they take students from other schools as well.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 23, 2011)

ROTC Returns to (some) Ivy League Campuses:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4500657...-return-ivy-league-universities/#.TqR4PJsXs0Y



> Four decades after Vietnam War protesters cheered the departure of ROTC programs from some Ivy League universities, their return is bringing little more than a symbolic change to campuses where a new generation of students is neither organizing against them nor lining up to enlist.
> 
> Yale, Harvard and Columbia all signed agreements this year to bring back ROTC. The antagonism with elite universities faded with the end of the draft, and much of the lingering opposition to the military dissolved with last year's repeal of "don't ask, don't tell," the policy that banned gays from serving openly in the armed services. The universities said the policy violated non-discrimination rules for campus organizations.
> A tiny number of students at these schools pursue ROTC — a total of three at Yale and five at Columbia do so through off-campus arrangements — and those numbers are not expected to rise dramatically anytime soon. But the agreements to revive ROTC are important to the schools, which once produced many of America's most decorated military officers, and the armed services, which are regaining a presence at some of the country's best-known universities.
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 17, 2012)

Went by and met the new ROTC instructors (Navy and Air Force).  The Air Force sent an O6, the Navy sent an O3, and the Army sent... no one (figures).  The instructors seem really motivated and based only on first impressions, very competent.  Looks like Yale got a couple of good ones.


----------

